
Git Absorb - jordigh
https://github.com/tummychow/git-absorb
======
To1ne
There is also
[http://torbiak.com/post/autofixup/](http://torbiak.com/post/autofixup/)

Which is supported by magit:
[https://github.com/magit/magit/issues/3053#issuecomment-4104...](https://github.com/magit/magit/issues/3053#issuecomment-410475533)

